# US native(Ohio) moss id?



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

found it in a creek, greys or graves creek i believe(DeGraff, OH), if that helps any

thanks
ben


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a _Fissidens_ species. You may need a bryologist to figure out which one.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

i had some one else tell me it looked very similar to Willow Moss - _Fontinalis antipyretica_


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Awesome! (Sorry, I don't know what it is.) What is the temperature of the tank are you keeping it in and how is it growing for you? I may have to go out and collect some of that!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Definitely not. _ Fontinalis_ has leaves that more or less overlap and are shorter and stiffer. The leaves on yours are nor arranged in that manner and droop to the sides.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

tank temp is 64-67. its not dosed with ferts or co2 so the growth is slow but it seem to be a steady growth i imagine it would be faster if i gave it what most plants want.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

For me look like US fissiden.


----------



## propor (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes - I'm sure - it is _Fissidens fontanus_.


----------

